# Photothèque qui fond comme neige au soleil iCloud



## EricM (15 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Suite à des problèmes de synchronisation, j'ai remplacé la photothèque de mon macbook pro par une sauvegarde que j'avais sur un DDE.

A l'ouverture de Photos, mes photos apparaissent et mes dossiers aussi. Je choisis la photothèque dans les préférences de Photos.
J'active l'option "Photos iCloud" et "télécharger les originaux sur ce mac".

Ensuite, je vois les photos s'effacer une à une dans Photos, puis plus rien. J'ai laissé toute les nuit Photos activé sur mon macbook.

Au réveil je n'ai aucune photos.

Ensuite, j'ai remplacé la Photothèque par la sauvegarde sans activer iCloud, mes photos sont toutes là. Je ne comprends pas.
Je précise que sur iCloud je n'ai plus rien.

Merci

Eric


----------



## ericse (15 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Et si tu ajoutes manuellement une photo dans la photothèque, est-ce qu'elle y reste ? Est-elle propagée sur iCloud.com ?


----------



## EricM (15 Avril 2021)

En ajoutant manuellement une photo, elle apparaît bien dans Photos et y reste sans problème. 
Par contre, sur iCloud.com, elle n'apparaît pas, normal car je n'ai pas activé "Photos iCloud" dans les Préfs de Photos. 

Ce matin j'ai bien essayé, mais, dès l'option activée, je voyais les images disparaitre à vue d’œil, sans pouvoir interrompre le processus. En finalité, je me suis retrouvé avec une Photothèque sans rien.

Je n'ose pas activer l'option de peur de voir ma photothèque réduite à peau de chagrin.


----------



## ericse (15 Avril 2021)

EricM a dit:


> En finalité, je me suis retrouvé avec une Photothèque sans rien.
> Je n'ose pas activer l'option de peur de voir ma photothèque réduite à peau de chagrin.


Le but est justement de vérifier si une photo ajoutée manuellement disparait aussi.   Ou pas ?
Et puisqu'elle est "sans rien", avec juste 1 photo récemment ajoutée, quel est le risque à réactiver l'option ?


----------



## EricM (15 Avril 2021)

Après des tergiversations, j'ai pu retrouver mes photos et la synchronisation iCloud. 

Dans les Préférences Système iCloud, j'ai décoché Photos. 
Ensuite j'ai déconnecté mon compte iCloud et redémarré.
Après le démarrage, j'ai coché Photos dans les Préfs Système.
Relance de Photos. 

Et oh surprise, les photos se chargent petit à petit et se mettent à jour au lieu de disparaître.

Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi cela a fonctionné. 
Le principal c'est que j'ai retrouvé la synchronisation et ma photothèque.

Merci Eric pour tes conseils


----------

